# Pnp 10/15



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Met my cousin at 7:30 AM and he forgot lunch, sent him to the store for samiches and helped myself to his new spool of power pro while he got lunch....and a bottle of black for himself of course. On the water at 8. 

Caught 1 small rockfish drifting the chanel at St Jeromes creek and headed off for the big chanel for some big trolling. Nary a bite for 3 hours and decided to cast the target ship.

Caught 8 black sea bass, 1 small rock fish and 2 small blues on the good old white bucktail. Lost a nice fish and many bucktails to the snags. Lot's of boaters checked us out and left after two or three casts...amazing people in brand new Grady Whites have no clue on how to properly approach some structure and then drift it...of course the bite dies down when you motor in to the hotspot instead of drift in...hoping someone will read this. Next year all those sea bass will be keepers just like the flounder we caught this year that were dinks last year. Hurricanes are gooooood for the bay pushing up saltwater and baby salty fish. We can thank Isabelle for the flounders this year.

Hit the lighthouse on the way in and it was dominated by chummers and liveliners so we headed south. Found the same old school of dink rockfish you see from the PLO pier everyday and CRed many.

Nice calm day but the bay was still off from the cold the night before. I have heard of 2 rockfish being caught in the area that had sea lice. Get ready.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*nice report*

glad to see you re still going strong my friend. sounds like you had a slow day but at least you got some pullage. by the way did you read that sign? lmaooooo im still laughing at that..lol


----------

